# Gutted - GTR is too loud with a Y-pipe



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

So boring - got to castle combe this morning and failed the noise test - came in at 103.5 with just a milltek Y and a cobb map. Have loose the Y pipe to go back on the track again!

Gutted!!!!


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

Thats very loud for a Miltek Y pipe what revs was that at? 
I was tested at 98.1 @ about 4400RPM (cheated a little on the 2/3rds revs) at Bedford earlier this year.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

*My PC must be playing up 

All i can get from your post is these words:-

"Gutted - GTR is *** **** with a Y-pipe"

There must be an internet problem, all i can presume is the missing words are

TOO SLOW

So i suggest you take it back as there must be a problem* :runaway:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

hambroski said:


> So boring - got to castle combe this morning and failed the noise test - came in at 103.5 with just a milltek Y and a cobb map. Have loose the Y pipe to go back on the track again!
> 
> Gutted!!!!


Thats very loud for just a Y pipe. I've an Evo X 400/400 with a decat 3 inch exhaust and measured 108db @ 4k revs at castle combe so no way was I going on. They took the measurments near a large building which is enclosed near the track entry point. This would undoutably make the sound louder than in an open area. They are really strict there.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Having followed my GTR in another car recently, I can confirm it is f*****g loud.

Just Miltek pipe too

Not long before I get pulled by Vosa for upsetting old people in Bury St Edmunds :chuckle:


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

something is wrong

You should check it


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Milltek is pretty loud. Mine was something like 99dB at Bedford and maybe a fraction louder at Combe.

Akrapovic measured 102.5dB at Combe for the recent sprint.
Not sure it will get on at Bedford at all now, even if it registers a little less there.


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

Gutted still! Gary from MH says that the millteks range from 98 to 105. I have asked them to confirm the noise limit at their track day at Oultan Park but no news yet. Will have to put the standard pipe back on for Bedford!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I guess a 90mm straight through GTC TITAN is out the question then, oh well, theres always Santa Pod :clap:


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

I hear that maybe i need to consider adding the rest of the milltek system to the car. Anyone had experience with this (price, noise levels, etc)


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

hambroski said:


> I hear that maybe i need to consider adding the rest of the milltek system to the car. Anyone had experience with this (price, noise levels, etc)


let me know what you find out

I'm sure the busy bodies in my street are out to get me:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

We find the quietest is the expensive HKS Y pipe , the silencer that is built in the Y pipe works real well.

We have been getting early GTR thorugh noise tests for a while , it is the "white" noise that is the problem we have been told, you are removing a good silencer when you remove the secondary cats.

Maybe a good system is need that adds some extra silencing but keeps the flow up for power and response.


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

Advise from Milltek:

Thank you for the email.
You will require an MSNI105, this is a small silencer that will work with your y-pipe.
These silencers retail for £185.00+vat, it should get you down around 94DB.

I hope that helps!

Many thanks
Charlie Orpen
Milltek Sport Ltd

Just ordered it so will hopefully be legal for Bedford on 13th August!!!!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Your pipe is not too loud. 

The lone voice in the village council is too loud.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Seems odd ,my 33 and 34 were louder than the 35 ,I'm guessing most other guys on here with 32,33, & 34 are too .Only when you change the downpipes on the 35 does it seem to get overly loud Seems the Castle Combe Brigade of pussies have just put new Batteries in their hearing aids the day you went there


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Guys, sorry but I did cover this off on several threads about noise and noise restrictions at circuits some time ago. The only way I have found to be noise / circuit friendly was to go for the Miltek full SS system. I did post my results with both at Bedford who are even stricter than CC with the noise test.

I will be at CC next Friday in the R35, anyone want to join me ?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what race tracks I can take my GTR to? :runaway:

BTW. It has a 90mm GTC TITAN with no so much as a cotton bud for a silencer.. :nervous:


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

I have an HKS resonated 'y' pipe and Legamax S/S cat-back. Came in at 101db at the Goodwood noise test. Limit at Goodwood varies depending on the event but normally 105db.


----------



## Jez200 (Oct 6, 2002)

Castle Coomb's noise reg's are such a pain. Always end up having to stick the bung in... Somehow i always seem to lose it inbetween noise testing approval and going out on track though.. ;-)

My local circuit is Brands and i have never been noise tested there.


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

i tried with my 34 gtr on japfest as i was showing my car on their stand a custom 4" straight through from turbo to the back with 5" hks back box measured @ 105db on 2k rpm ass holes refused me entry after filling me in with their bullshit track rule session was well angry im still trying to get hold of an ecv 95mm pipe type n weld it in should do the trick for next event at japfest again in august


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

hambroski said:


> Advise from Milltek:
> 
> Thank you for the email.
> You will require an MSNI105, this is a small silencer that will work with your y-pipe.
> ...


what does this part look like and where does it go?

any noise left afterwards?

failed to get on at CC too, so I need a solution

thanks


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Steve said:


> Guys, sorry but I did cover this off on several threads about noise and noise restrictions at circuits some time ago. The only way I have found to be noise / circuit friendly was to go for the Miltek full SS system. I did post my results with both at Bedford who are even stricter than CC with the noise test.
> 
> I will be at CC next Friday in the R35, anyone want to join me ?


Sorry, But as Stated - Full Miltek SS exhaust system @ CC static noise test (@4,5k rpm) was 98dB's under 100dB's required by CC (and most other UK circuits ie Donington, Goodwood etc)


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> Sorry, But as Stated - Full Miltek SS exhaust system @ CC static noise test (@4,5k rpm) was 98dB's under 100dB's required by CC (and most other UK circuits ie Donington, Goodwood etc)


no problem Steve

kind of got me thinking about having a quieter GTR again

there are 2 full exhausts on the Milltek site; which have you got?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, + turbo's spool up quicker as less back pressure etc

Went for the one which Iain recomended for the tune (and future tune) of my car bearing in mind that an exhaust system will get louder the more it is "used" and as you saw - I use the car

Good to meet you will let you know when I am out next, Poss the GTROC day at Donny as long as that Supra geezer (Hmm a GTROC, MLR & SOC Club day) aint there !


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> as long as that Supra geezer aint there !


tell me more


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Will do when I write my "diary" of the day, suffice to say he was a danger to all and he was in a SUPRA !!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Thrust said:


> Your pipe is not too loud.
> 
> The lone voice in the village council is too loud.


100% correct! :thumbsup:

Combe is an anomaly. They test too close to that scrutineering building.

My car is less than 100db everywhere else, 97db at RAF Woodbridge for Fighting Torque for example, but it was 102.5 at Combe...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Done this before with Goodwood as it does all depend on where they test you !!! On Tarmac, next to a building, on grass ect - but rules is rules !!! Oh btw my own meter was showing 1dB higher at 99


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

It's a bit like Rolling Roads all different and depends on when they were last calibrated etc


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Zed Ed, The extra milltek pipe is about 50cms long and replaces the pipe section of the y pipe. I had it fitted last week and have hot had a chance to take it to the track yet. It is quieter and less 'boomy'. The design of the pipe is that the inside is lined with a perforated grill which I expect absorbs alot of the pressure. Sorry I do not have any pics as it is on now. Interestingly it has a badge stating 'not for road use'.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Interestingly it has a badge stating 'not for road use'.

Are you sure it's a Miltek pipe then ? As all Miltek stuff meets EU regs for emissions and noise, unless it is for race use of course ??


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

Miltek stuff meets the regs, but new type approval regulations came into force late 2009 which meant very expensive testing for each exhaust component that Miltek made for road use. For that reason, from late 2009, all Miltek components have 'Not for road use' on a little plaque welded to the exhaust. This is across their whole range.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> 100% correct! :thumbsup:
> 
> Combe is an anomaly. They test too close to that scrutineering building.
> 
> My car is less than 100db everywhere else, 97db at RAF Woodbridge for Fighting Torque for example, but it was 102.5 at Combe...


I know they tested my X there, right next to the big building and it was 108db


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

whether the building impacts measurement or not; I was in the car park but there were still some well noisy cars on track

choice now

a) return to standard secondary cat set-up
b) buy the y-pipe castrator
c) buy the quiet full Milltek exhaust pipe and get a tune

hmmm

Steve: look forward to your comments on the CC day; one observation I had was that some of the driving looked quite a lot like racing :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Blimey Ed, I'm really surprised by all of that nonsense, especially after me goading you into a y-pipe for ages now!

Did you try the 3.5-4k trick? Even I hit only 98db at Spa with my full Titan zorst!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> whether the building impacts measurement or not; I was in the car park but there were still some well noisy cars on track
> 
> choice now
> 
> ...


Posting now


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*Quite pussy map*

Ben/Thistle if your following this thread how about a switchable TCM/ECU map to stop the motor reving above 3000 rpm when getting noise tested in nuatral and then switch back to full bifta when on the track...........now that would be real useful


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

sound control and track days are an oxymoron! they should just give out earplugs to nearby residents


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Ben/Thistle if your following this thread how about a switchable TCM/ECU map to stop the motor reving above 3000 rpm when getting noise tested in nuatral and then switch back to full bifta when on the track...........now that would be real useful



Great idea, or even better, rev to 3000 but display 4500. 


Rich


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice try, but most tracks are really policed by drive-by, monitored live, with a direct feed to the local council.

No amount of subterfuge during the static test will help at those tracks, e.g. Goodwood, Bedford, Donington etc.

A switchable exhaust like I had on my Z06 would be the ultimate solution. How about a titanium UK version Ben? Then I could get downpipes too!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

charles charlie said:


> Blimey Ed, I'm really surprised by all of that nonsense, especially after me goading you into a y-pipe for ages now!
> 
> Did you try the 3.5-4k trick? Even I hit only 98db at Spa with my full Titan zorst!


nice. its all about having a resonator in the Y-pipe which makes the major db differences


also yes can set any rev limit on AP map, then quick map change via the steering wheel  but then get done on drive by sound lol

maybe valvetronic incar db adjust is the answer, but they're dam heavy


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

102db with just a milltek y pipe. Did a track event and definetly noisier afterwards to my untrained easr, so not hopeful for next time, so will probably put the std one in the boot and change it their and then if a problem next time.... really interested in the milltek resonator for y pipe. Has anyone had one of these fitted and noticed any drop off in performance on a stg1 tune? am guessing its a fairly unrestrictive straight through bit of pipe with perforations and not a lot of real word restriction..


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

So - I am now a little confused. I have the resonated pipe from Miltek fitted and I went to Snetterton. I had to hold the revs at 5K (Castle Combe - 4.5k) and the guy measuring said that one side was reading 100 and the other, 103! I was 103.x at CC before the quieter pipe. I guess the higher revs would make some difference but why the discrepancy between sides? And, based on this I would still get kicked of Bedford, CC and other places. Lucky Snetterton's limit is 105 static! How do you noisy guys manage it or what is wrong with my car?

PS Snetterton is a great track. I need to get a lot of practice there.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

hambroski said:


> So - I am now a little confused. I have the resonated pipe from Miltek fitted and I went to Snetterton. I had to hold the revs at 5K (Castle Combe - 4.5k) and the guy measuring said that one side was reading 100 and the other, 103! I was 103.x at CC before the quieter pipe. I guess the higher revs would make some difference but why the discrepancy between sides? And, based on this I would still get kicked of Bedford, CC and other places. Lucky Snetterton's limit is 105 static! How do you noisy guys manage it or what is wrong with my car?
> 
> PS Snetterton is a great track. I need to get a lot of practice there.


Hi ya

The way to go is the FULL Miltek Stainless Steel exhaust system. I have posted result for the Y Pipe and the Full Miltek SS system on here before. 

Full Miltek SS get on ALL uk circuits !!!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Why do we, as a nation, just seem to roll over every time and accept new rules & regs without batting an eyelid? It [email protected]@dy annoys me that legislation is bought in and accepted with no protest. The French make us look like wet weekends in that department.

The circuits obviously make a fair bit from trackdays but wouldn't make much if nobody came.... I know they're under pressure from local councils but are they making enough effort to put up a fight? It wouldn't make much financial sense for a council to shut their local circuit down surely.

I guess this is yet another drawback of being part of the EU? Sometimes, no, most times, I don't like living in this country; there's more red tape than is good for us.


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

What db readings does everyone get with only a Milltekk Y-Pipe, im off to Bedford on the 23rd but getting my Y-pipe fitted a week before may well be worth just leaving it till after the track day.

Who else has been booted off Bedford with only a Y-Pipe


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

manjit said:


> What db readings does everyone get with only a Milltekk Y-Pipe, im off to Bedford on the 23rd but getting my Y-pipe fitted a week before may well be worth just leaving it till after the track day.
> 
> Who else has been booted off Bedford with only a Y-Pipe


Go for the resonated Milltek Y-pipe...:thumbsup:


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> Go for the resonated Milltek Y-pipe...:thumbsup:


Thanks thats what im doing, at least I have piece of mind when I go to the track expecially Bedford


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

The MSA noise test is carried out depending on the maximum revs of the vehicle. The scrutineer then gets you to rev to 75% throttle. 
Tell the guy you want it testing to MSA standards and that your car redlines at 6k.
Job done unless you have anything like a GTC system. As Steve states if you want to drive on track then you need to be quiet. I am now really bolloxed as my current car just did 105db at the Blackpool sprint this weekend. Bang on the button for a pass fortunately.
My GTR was definately getting louder as the y-pipe bedded in.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Folks, The GTROC is running an event at Llandow Circuit in Wales on Saturday September 25th - Landow is a short circuit at just under a mile but is an official MSA certified sprint circuit, has good tarmac, excellent brieifing facilities and a trackside control tower with viewing and a balcony over the track. 

The track is booked and it's ours all day Saturday 25th and there will be no noise testing.

Cost is £149 with a good bufet lunch, 1-1 instruction (one instructor per 4 drivers) plus open pit lane, trophies and take away your own on-track video at end of day.

If you don't want instruction I could even arrange a session on track from as little as £40.00 it's "Our" event so while safety comes first after that it's our rules!, there is a Golf Resort nearby called the Vale doing rooms on the Friday night currently for a special rate of £80.00 where some of us are already booked

I currently have one R35 driver confirmed as well as some guests who are driving Porsches, tuned Exiges etc..

It's in the events section or PM me if you'd like to come along.

Malc


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

Manjit, I have the resonated miltek Y-pipe and based on my 100/103 rating at Snetterton last week I would not be allowed on Bedford! beware!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Guys

I have tried to help by letting you know the best "pipe" for Bedford and other circuits - Once black flagged at Bedford YOU WILL NOT GET BACK ON !


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

hambroski said:


> Manjit, I have the resonated miltek Y-pipe and based on my 100/103 rating at Snetterton last week I would not be allowed on Bedford! beware!


Thanks guys, I think what I will do then is put in the normal Y-Pipe and then change it the day before I go to the track from my mates garage at least that way i will get on the track @ Bedford

By the way hambroksi is your car only stock plus Y-Pipe or has it anything else>? maybe thats why the high readings?


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Steve said:


> Guys
> 
> I have tried to help by letting you know the best "pipe" for Bedford and other circuits - Once black flagged at Bedford YOU WILL NOT GET BACK ON !


link to info please mate, sorry I couldnt find it


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Steve said:


> Guys
> 
> I have tried to help by letting you know the best "pipe" for Bedford and other circuits - Once black flagged at Bedford YOU WILL NOT GET BACK ON !


Steve, am I right in thinking that the Miltek Y pipe and standard exhaust is louder than the full miltek system?

Also the resonated Y pipe quieter than the non- resonated ?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

_shaun_ said:


> Steve, am I right in thinking that the Miltek Y pipe and standard exhaust is louder than the full miltek system?
> 
> Also the resonated Y pipe quieter than the non- resonated ?


YES, by about 6 dB's

The way I went in the end was the full Miltek SS exhaust inc the Miltek Y pipe. got on at Combe, Bedford & will be doing Dony and Goodwood soon.

Hope this helps, as I have always said it depends on what you want, show, shine and noise or to use the car correctly and track it !


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

_shaun_ said:


> Steve, am I right in thinking that the Miltek Y pipe and standard exhaust is louder than the full miltek system?
> 
> Also the resonated Y pipe quieter than the non- resonated ?


Spoke to Litchfields, and apparently the Y-pipe with standards exhaust is loudest followed by resonated and then full system, I think that is correct if im wrong then I do apologize


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

My GTR has a Miltek Y installed by Middlehurst. I then bought the resonator pipe from Litchfield to replace the 'tube' section of the y. I am running a COBB stage 2 map (soon to be custom...) but this does not affect the sound.

It is going in for its 12k service next week so I will get Middlehurst to have a look to make sure there are no other issues that would be making it so noisy/(great sounding).


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

hambroski said:


> My GTR has a Miltek Y installed by Middlehurst. I then bought the resonator pipe from Litchfield to replace the 'tube' section of the y. I am running a COBB stage 2 map (soon to be custom...) but this does not affect the sound.
> 
> It is going in for its 12k service next week so I will get Middlehurst to have a look to make sure there are no other issues that would be making it so noisy/(great sounding).


Hi Hambroski i have non resonated miltek but too loud and i am thinking of getting this resonater add on ,where you able to notice the reduction in noise right away after fitting resonater or not really that much?
Any feedback would be appreiciated thanks


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

YOU SHOULD HAVE READ MY THREAD ABOUT "Y" PIPES !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Asif,

Sorry for the late reply. Yes I noticed a big difference but the longer it is on the louder it appears to become. Maybe the holes are being filled with soot!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Just as a data point: Milltek Y Pipe, non Resonated SS section, Full Milltek SS back from the non res pipe. (With Stage 2 tune) 
[email protected] Static, Oulton Park
...and Steve's thread re pipes is a good source.


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for that going to get one I can't live with standard sound it's pants ,the non res pipe gets louder too But resonator pipe add on should do the trick


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes, I'm going to go to a resonated section at next visit, the drone at 2-2.5K does get annoying


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

My Milltek SS system is still for sale in the classifieds guys. I swapped it out for a 90mm Titan as it was far too quiet for me. It was purchased new in May from Litchfields and was only on the car about 2-3 weeks and the car was only used a couple of times with it on.


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Asif

I have the resonated section to attach to the miltek y pipe.

PM if you want it.

Khalid.


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

kk1 said:


> Hi Asif
> 
> I have the resonated section to attach to the miltek y pipe.
> 
> ...


Just pm u


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

y pipe from ben is muchore silenced than this one.


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Steve said:


> YOU SHOULD HAVE READ MY THREAD ABOUT "Y" PIPES !!!!!!!!!


I have had y pipe since june 2009


----------

